# Starkstromkabel



## Elton_500 (1 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage. Ich benötige ein Starkstromkabel vom Vororttrennschalter zum Motor. Leider habe ich hier nicht viel bis keine Erfahrung. Es soll vierpolig und feindrähtig sein. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Denn ich weiß nicht ob feindrähtig und mehrdrähtig das selbe ist.

Wenn mir da jemand einige Beispieltypen sagen könne wäre mir sehr geholfen.

lg
Fritz


----------



## MSB (1 April 2010)

Weia...

Also Starkstromkabel ist per Definition die Type NYY.
Dieses ist je nach Querschnitt ein oder mehrdrätig (1,5-10² = eindrähtig, ab 16² Mehrdrätig).
Per Definition also Leiter Klasse 1 bzw. 2

Feindrähtig, sind im Regelfall nur sog. "Ölflex-Leitungen" (umgangssprache bzw. Produktbezeichnung von Lapp)
Per Definition ist das Leiter Klasse 5 oder 6, wobei 6 auch für ständige Bewegung also z.B. Schleppkette geeignet ist.
Klasse 5 = Feindrähtig
Klasse 6 = Feinstdrähtig
Typen (Beispiel):
Ölflex Classic 110 von Lapp (http://www.lappkabel.de)
IZ-500 von Helukabel (http://www.helukabel.de)
Bei vielen Großhändlern wird das ganze auch unter   YSLY-JZ geführt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

